# power lift J D A



## bsandy (Sep 29, 2003)

Have a 1945 John Deere A. Every thing working but the power lift. This is all new to me. Took the plug off and it is dry. Should I fill it with oil or what. And about how much to fill one if it is dry. Thanks to any one that can help.......B Sandy


----------



## bsandy (Sep 29, 2003)

*I got it on the power lift*

 Fill to plug on the side and it works fine.
Now if I can find the pedal assembly for the power lift. Any one out there parting out? Maybe we can make a deal. e-mail me
[email protected].........Thanks.....Bill......
1945 J D-A


----------

